# depclean möchte virtual/init löschen

## Erdie

Bei mir möchte emerge --depclean das Paket virtual/init entfernen. Geht das mit rechten Dingen zu? Klar, es ist nur ein virtuelles Paket aber bevor ich als Chirurg die Aorta durchtrenne, gehe ich doch lieber doppelt sicher, ob das wirklich richtig ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, das geht mit rechten Dingen zu. Der letzte Eintrag zum virtual/init Paket lautet

"Punt useless virtual. Not used by any ebuild, eclass or profiles. The dependnceies from here were moved to sys-apps/openrc itself."

Ist im Tree auch schon nicht mehr vorhanden: 

```
eix virtual/init

No matches found.
```

----------

## Erdie

Ah, super, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Und wie immer gilt: Darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können. Warum habe ich bei solchen Posts hinterher immer ein schlechtes Gewissen? Wenn es anderen hilft, kann ich mein Gewissen hoffentlich wieder beruhigen.

----------

## mhanft

Mir hats geholfen. Stand vor der gleichen Frage und hab' auch lieber erst mal gegooglet (und dann diesen Thread gefunden).

Allerdings hatte ich auch schon mal auf http://packages.gentoo.org geschaut, und dort war's ebenfalls komplett verschwunden. Das hätte ich dann zumindest als Indiz dafür gewertet, dass man's wirklich entfernen kann.

----------

## Spidey

Wow, ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Hilfe. Ich habe gerade übersetzt, dass mit Google Translate, zu verstehen, was Sie sagten, ich bin wirklich froh, dass diese äußerst verdächtige Paket Entfernung ist wirklich harmlos. Vielen Dank noch einmal.

Dies sollte irgendwo bekannt gegeben.

Wow, thank you for your help. I just translated that with Google Translate to understand what you were saying, I'm really glad that this extremely suspicious package removal is really inoffensive. Thank you again.

This should be announced somewhere.

----------

